# Kayak Salmon Camp



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Didn't want to hijack Jason's or Johnny O's Great Lakes Kayak fishing post from the sticky's above, but with salmon camp now less than a week away I am pumped! Excited about the chance to potentially fish with some new folks, besides the family and friends I love dearly. Here's just a few pics from salmon camps gone by to get the blood pumping, looking forward to seeing what we can add to it this year!


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

Great memories and photos Tommy O! I sure hope this weather holds until our next camp wraps up. Here are some of my favorite things about salmon camp.

Helping Dad hold up his fish because he was too tired after reeling in 10 colors of lead core.











Eating the morning's catch that was cooked over the camp fire.










Napping in the hammocks with my brothers and friends after eating said fresh catch!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Fishing is always better with nice people. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Northernfisher said:


> Fishing is always better with nice people. Thanks for sharing.


Agreed! This is just a bonus!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys forgot the best one…


----------



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

Sharing a few pics from this year's successful camp. We had 3 Hobies, 1 Wenonah canoe, and 1 powerboat in the mix this year. All of us experienced some success fishing either PM Lake, the Ludington Harbor, or beyond the pierheads. Unfortunately some windy conditions limited our ability to explore beyond the pierheads as we might have liked but we were able to find fish in the harbor and in PM Lake. Most fish were caught trolling crankbaits although a few were jigged up. A mix of kings, coho, steelhead, lake trout, pike, smallmouth, and even a giant flathead catfish were caught. Kings were all large, healthy, and mostly pretty fresh/chrome. As always, the camaraderie shared amongst the group was what really made the trip special. Was especially great to see my 79 year old father out there going toe-to-toe with a big king. It may have broke him off at the net but he didn't seem to mind a bit. Rainbow over PM lake and a few burnt orange sunsets were also memorable.

Already looking forward to next year.

View attachment 787082

View attachment 787083
View attachment 787084
View attachment 787086

View attachment 787087
View attachment 787089

View attachment 787090


----------



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

Trying the pics again.


----------



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

Will see if one of the other fellas can upload the picture of Bob and his coho caught out of the wenonah and any other favorites I forgot to add.


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

Great times for sure J.O. I'll add another one of you guys..


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

It was a great time this year. Bummed I could not join in more than 2 days but it was great seeing you guys snd being in the water👍🏽
here are some more pics..


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Not quite as many fish this year, but we definitely caught some toads, and couldnt ask for a better group to share the experience with!! Thanks Boys!!


----------

